# Pompano and redfish recipes anyone?



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

What is the best recipe(s) for pompano and/or redfish? I'm not exaclty a great cook, so easier is better, but i'm willing to work a little extra to make a great meal.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Recipies*

The easiest recipe for any fish is to bake or broil it. Try this.......

Take two sticks of real butter and let them get soft, but too soft. 

Take your favorite fresh herbs and plave them in a bowl. 

Take the butter and combine that with the herbs. Thats called a compound butter. After they are combined place butter in plastic wrap or a good palstic container and place in the frig to get stiff again. 

Place the fillets in foil and add some garlic powder, onion powder and lemon pepper all to taste. Take your compound butter and place on top. Wrap the foil and place in a 325 deg oven for about 35-45 mins.

Hope this helps. ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Thanks! Now that I know how to cook 'em, I just gotta find the time to hook 'em.


----------

